# Depression



## newnature (Dec 26, 2016)

The natural tendency of the flesh is to set our affection on the things of the earth and the things of the flesh and allow those things to rule our mind. The cause of depression is almost always related to fleshly circumstance, people, things and worry over those three. We’re told a chemical imbalance is the chief cause of a serve case of depression. Not trying to take away from that aspect of a depressive state of mind. But when it comes to joy which is the opposite of depression, Paul doesn’t take us to the medicine chest. You see, if we base everything on chemical imbalance we remove personal responsibility for the refocus Paul is directing us to here in Philippians. When it comes to a mind set of joy, the opposite of depression, Paul takes us to a re-direction of thought and its up to each of us individually. Its our responsibility to focus our own minds appropriately and according to Paul its a redirection of thought based upon the accomplishments of Jesus. Were not to hold the things on the earth so near and dear so as to rule our minds. Paul telling us that depression is a rush of negative attitude that results from a vacuum of joy. Joy is the opposite of negative attitude. Depression is negative attitude based on fleshly happenstance in the absence of hope.


----------



## brian lancaster (Dec 26, 2016)

well said and amen


----------

